# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Sleep induction challenge

## lilychen

I  watched a video several days ago. It is *sleep induction challenge*. Personally, i think it is very interesting. i was hypnotized in a minute. Really very good.

----------


## Mkmaster2400

The site  is down. Where else can I find it?

----------


## lilychen

> The site  is down. Where else can I find it?



They upload it on YouTube. You can seach it there.

----------


## Sinani201

It barely worked. I watched the video and I am slightly drowsy, but this certainly wont help my insomnia. But I might as well check out some more hypnotic videos to see if any will work.

----------


## lilychen

> It barely worked. I watched the video and I am slightly drowsy, but this certainly wont help my insomnia. But I might as well check out some more hypnotic videos to see if any will work.



yes, i know. just rely on a video is not enough. But i noticed that it is a video made for advertising Brainwave Tuner. the tunes of Brainwave tuner can help people cure insomnia. And some other tunes, to help eliminate headache, improve concentration and others. i bought thta iphone application some days ago, works well on me. maybe you guys can have a tyr. just *$1.99 at app store.*

----------


## RBee

If you don't want to buy into the whole Apple/iPod/iTunes scam, you can easily make 'binaural beats'  audio files for any portable player...

Free nature sounds here:
http://www.partnersinrhyme.com/soundfx/Ambience.shtml

There's also a free audio editor (Audacity) which you can mix, match and loop sound effects together:

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

here's a tutorial on how to create 'binaural beats' with Audacity:

http://www.bukisa.com/articles/30713...-beats-at-home

Here's a good paper on 'binaural beats' and 'brainwave entrainment'

http://www.lunarsight.com/freq.htm

100% free and customizable! Not everyone will react the same, so experimenting with different combinations of sounds and frequencies is a good idea!

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

I really WISH I could fall asleep within 20 seconds!

My wife is blessed with that ability to fall asleep within 20-30 seconds. She wasn't a lot of help when I asked her how she did it, though, as she replied "I just close my eyes and go to sleep!"

I find hypnotic beats to be relaxing but I've never had them put me to sleep quickly, and that video was no exception unfortunately.

While you can certainly use Audacity to create binaural beats, GNaural is another good, free binaural beat creator. 

http://gnaural.sourceforge.net/

Just be sure and carefully read the instructions posted up on their site to save yourself some frustration when you first start messing with the program.

----------


## lilychen

> I really WISH I could fall asleep within 20 seconds!
> 
> My wife is blessed with that ability to fall asleep within 20-30 seconds. She wasn't a lot of help when I asked her how she did it, though, as she replied "I just close my eyes and go to sleep!"
> 
> I find hypnotic beats to be relaxing but I've never had them put me to sleep quickly, and that video was no exception unfortunately.
> 
> While you can certainly use Audacity to create binaural beats, GNaural is another good, free binaural beat creator. 
> 
> http://gnaural.sourceforge.net/
> ...



Really? you can create binaural beats. It must be fun and great. Thanks for providing this information. I am so eager to have a try. But to some extent, the little stuff i bought from app store works well on me. If i can create binaural beats by myself, i will try to work them together. Maybe a good idea.

----------


## snuzpilot

> I  watched a video several days ago. It is *sleep induction challenge*. Personally, i think it is very interesting. i was hypnotized in a minute. Really very good.



 Just made me want to get laid.....

----------


## lilychen

The same with you.  :smiley:

----------

